# Model 522 searching for satellite



## tanglefoot (Dec 2, 2009)

I moved my dual control DVR a few days ago. The move required shortening the two coax cables coming in from the receiver and splicing on the coax that runs from the DVR to TV#2. Since the move I can turn on either TV by itself, and it will operate fine. If I try to operate both at the same time, The second one I turn on shows only a satellite search screen. Also, while watching one, if I try to record on the other, it will not record and the red indicator light on the DVR won't come on for the other TV. Is it possible that this is caused by grounding from the sheath onto a core wire when I crimped a connector on the coax?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, definitely possible. Satellite cables have to carry power as well as signal, so it is imperative that they are not shorted.


----------

